# Intel Delivers Industry's First 34-Nanometer NAND Flash Solid-State Drives



## lotuseclat79

Intel Delivers Industry's First 34-Nanometer NAND Flash Solid-State Drives.

*Intel is moving to a more advanced, 34- nanometer manufacturing process for its NAND flash-based Solid State Drive (SSD) products, which are an alternative to a computer's hard drive. The move to 34nm will help lower prices of the SSDs up to 60 percent for PC and laptop makers and consumers who buy them due to the reduced die size and advanced engineering design.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill

I'd love to have a reasonably priced high capacity SSD for my laptop.


----------



## lotuseclat79

BIOS password snag subdues Intel's 34nm X25-M G2 launch party.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Intel confirms data corruption bug in new SSDs, halts shipments.

*It's now testing a firmware upgrade for X-25M and X18M drives*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill

I'll wait until they work the bugs out.


----------

